
Dissecting the GZIP format (2011) - Tomte
http://www.infinitepartitions.com/art001.html
======
willvarfar
This reminds me of a precompressed template system I built for an old Python
Tornado webserver.

The system precompressed the static parts of the template, with matches only
self-referencing inside each span of static content.

The dynamic parts of the template were prefixed with 'literal' tags.

This meant that serving a gzipped stream was as simple as concatenation, just
as it was for normal uncompressed templates.

It could have been a lot cleverer - it could have huffman'ed the dynamic
parts, for example - but it was an easy win.

Later, our Tornado servers were migrated behind a caching proxy and the whole
purpose of serving up (partially) compressed pages vanished.

~~~
cgrand-net
Done that too. Kind of like userland distributed vectored IO.

------
kuharich
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6920822](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6920822)

------
willvarfar
Figure 2 is incorrectly titled "LZW compression"?

~~~
Bromskloss
Is this a question!

